# Is it wrong to want proper up todate documentation?



## zester (Sep 17, 2012)

Apparently I am a little manicy this month because I've been on a war path battling with Qt devs over removing vital class from Qt5 that were in Qt4 and not offering replacements. Which resulted in breaking my code.

And then bumping heads with an xcb dev were I politely requested that the docs get some attention. Being they were never completed and what was done hasn't been updated in a very long time.

But apparently they don't have time to write docs for noobs?

This is why I work alone all the oss devs that I have come in contact with are extremely rude no matter how polite you are to them.

Am I mad noooo but a little sad, I don't want to be apart of a hostile community anymore. Or constantly keep fixing code that wasn't broken to begin with.


----------

